# TTVJ Slim??



## LevA

Hi all,

 searched head-fi for some TTVJ slim reviews and impressions but so far no luck apart from one thread. Not many people tried it yet?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Any impressions or comments from owners will be greatly appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently have the Ibasso D10 for my portable listening and might consider selling to try out something new. But before letting go of my D10, just want to get some idea as to how they would compare. Not sure if I want the DAC/AMP combo or just the AMP, so commnets from both owners are welcome. 
 My listening is mostly classical 80% and Jazz on my ESW10jpn and from the few comments I have read the TTVJ slim has nice tube like warmth and a very good, wide soundstage which made me interested in it. 

 So if you are out there (you know who you are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) please help me out and let me know how your Slim is doing for you!


----------



## hiphop137

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/t...alo-rx-472954/


----------



## LevA

yeah thanks hiphop137, thats the thread I was able to find. not much info apart from your review, which actually got me interested in the slim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 have you had a chance to test it out with other headphones apart from tf10s? 
 or have any new comments to add after the burn in?

 thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit* Just read the headfonia review of TTVJ slim. He mentions that the emphasis is more on the mids and vocals, so not sure if that would be the best for my classical listening with the esw10jpns.. any thoughts?


----------



## MT0227

I just got my TTVJ Slim (+DAC) yesterday. Mids and Vocals a are incredible, very expansive feel, bass levels are spot on for me. I started out using my UM3X's directly out of my iPhone, adding the TTVJ expanded the sound beautifully... it was exactly what I was looking for....loving this setup right now. Todd also offers a 30 money back guarantee...just in case.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MT0227* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my TTVJ Slim (+DAC) yesterday. Mids and Vocals a are incredible, very expansive feel, bass levels are spot on for me. I started out using my UM3X's directly out of my iPhone, adding the TTVJ expanded the sound beautifully... it was exactly what I was looking for....loving this setup right now. Todd also offers a 30 money back guarantee...just in case._

 

yeah, I've been contemplating that money back return option.


----------



## WalkGood

I gave it a try with ue11's at a local meet, I really liked it and it drove the ue11’s very nice as it removed any hiss that portable players can introduce with sensitive iem’s/customs. It has a nice size, good build quality and if I hadn’t been on the Pico Slim pre-order list for so long I would seriously be looking at the TTVJ or the Arrow amp. Here's a few pics I took ...


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gave it a try with ue11's at a local meet, I really liked it and it drove the ue11’s very nice as it removed any hiss that portable players can introduce with sensitive iem’s/customs. It has a nice size, good build quality and if I hadn’t been on the Pico Slim pre-order list for so long I would seriously be looking at the TTVJ or the Arrow amp. Here's a few pics I took ...
_

 

WalkGood,

 the amp is a stunner. your pictures were very clear, thanks!
 have you by any chance heard the original TTVJ portable amp? just wondering how they compare. I guess the original has more power to drive fullsize cans. I'm still going back on forth between the two. the idea of having tubes in a portable sounds pretty novel and a rare opportunity!
 its great that the slim has no hiss. I think the older model had some hiss problems with sensitive iems. I wonder if the hiss would be obvious with the esw10s in the original..don't really plan to use iems with the amp but might try out bigger size phones as a bedroom/ room setup until I get a dedicated home/desktop setup..


----------



## MT0227

I had read a few posts that claim the Millett is sensitive to moving and doing so, too quickly, will cause noise. I've also read that the Slim does sound a lot like the Millet; sans the noise issue.


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WalkGood, the amp is a stunner. your pictures were very clear, thanks!_

 

Thanks, trying to get better … probably a better lens would help me improve.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_have you by any chance heard the original TTVJ portable amp? just wondering how they compare. I guess the original has more power to drive fullsize cans. I'm still going back on forth between the two. the idea of having tubes in a portable sounds pretty novel and a rare opportunity!_

 

No I haven’t had the pleasure, tubes just wouldn’t work for me in a portable as I like to use mine biking, skating and more, but I certainly enjoy tubes at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its great that the slim has no hiss. I think the older model had some hiss problems with sensitive iems. I wonder if the hiss would be obvious with the esw10s in the original. don't really plan to use iems with the amp but might try out bigger size phones as a bedroom/ room setup until I get a dedicated home/desktop setup.._

 

I have the older model (Pico/DAC) which does not hiss with my ue11’s at normal listening levels, not even between tracks. So I don't think it would with your esw10s either. I have been pleased with its performance for over a year now so I’m keeping mine. The only hiss I can hear from it or any other portable amp that I've tried is with the volume at full blast and the music paused in low gain mode. I hope you see that this is a ridiculous test for hiss as I believe you can get a hiss from any portable amp under these circumstances. As far as I can tell there isn’t one on high gain with full sized phones but mine are 300Ω, which would hide any if there was, but I don’t believe there is.

 Good luck with your with your decision, let us hear what you end up getting and how you like it.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 I have the older model (Pico/DAC) which does not hiss with my ue11’s at normal listening levels, not even between tracks. So I don't think it would with your esw10s either. I have been pleased with its performance for over a year now so I’m keeping mine. The only hiss I can hear from it or any other portable amp that I've tried is with the volume at full blast and the music paused in low gain mode. I hope you see that this is a ridiculous test for hiss as I believe you can get a hiss from any portable amp under these circumstances. As far as I can tell there isn’t one on high gain with full sized phones but mine are 300Ω, which would hide any if there was, but I don’t believe there is.

 Good luck with your with your decision, let us hear what you end up getting and how you like it._

 

oops, my bad. I meant TTVJ Slim, compared to the original Millet hybrid portable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, I've never heard any hissing problems mentioned with pico. so many good amps out there, difficult to make a decision without testing them out. though I am warming up to the idea of TTVJ


----------



## hiphop137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah thanks hiphop137, thats the thread I was able to find. not much info apart from your review, which actually got me interested in the slim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 have you had a chance to test it out with other headphones apart from tf10s? 
 or have any new comments to add after the burn in?

 thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit* Just read the headfonia review of TTVJ slim. He mentions that the emphasis is more on the mids and vocals, so not sure if that would be the best for my classical listening with the esw10jpns.. any thoughts?_

 

haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 IMHO:

 after burn-in, i felt that the sound became more even throughout the whole spectrum from lows to highs, and everything is well presented, no particular frequency range overpowers the sound... but i dont know if thats due to me getting used to it? or new cables burning in? (you know that controversial topic of burn-in..) however thats how i feel. somehow, i find that i am hearing additional detail from my tracks... yep

 as for trying it out with other headphones, yes i have tried it out with the following IEMs: shure 530s, futuresonics atrios, sennheiser IE8s and the following headphones: AKG 702, Senn 650, Grado sr60i, beyer 880/990/150.

 ill not be the best person to give you any impressions because i picked my iem and amp combo based on preference, after firstly trying out various iems, selecting my iem, followed by TF10+amp combos, and then upgrading my LOD and TF 10 Cable.

 but in general, i would say that it can deliver enough volume (or even till deafening levels) for the headphones, just that it might not be sufficiently amped. the sr60i did well though (due to low impendence? as the rest are quite high impendece cans). for the iems, i felt that the amp did better and it brought out much extra detail as well as that tube warmness... from what i remember, the shures midrange was tamed and treble was less harsh and the atrios bass was less in your face, but more mellowed down in a comfortable sense...

 yup.. just my small humble opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 feel free to correct me in any way

 btw what headphones are you using?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gave it a try with ue11's at a local meet, I really liked it and it drove the ue11’s very nice as it removed any hiss that portable players can introduce with sensitive iem’s/customs. It has a nice size, good build quality and if I hadn’t been on the Pico Slim pre-order list for so long I would seriously be looking at the TTVJ or the Arrow amp. Here's a few pics I took ...





_

 

Finally a picture of the rear of the TTVJ Slim...!

 (I atually have my concerns about TTVJ's abilities when it comes to marketing. That may explain why what is meant to be a good amp is not getting a lot of reviews. The web site didn't provide a picture of the rear - and barely an acceptable picture of the front. Google Images was no better. There was nothing out there. There is really no excuse for that.)

 Thank you!


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally a picture of the rear of the TTVJ Slim...!

 (I atually have my concerns about TTVJ's abilities when it comes to marketing. That may explain why what is meant to be a good amp is not getting a lot of reviews. The web site didn't provide a picture of the rear - and barely an acceptable picture of the front. Google Images was no better. There was nothing out there. There is really no excuse for that.)

 Thank you!_

 

agreed on the lack of information out there compared to other amps. and yeah, no luck with google search either. seems like I was able to find more asian forum discussion than english sites. and the translation function is confusing to say the least to try and figure out what is actually being said about the amp...


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hiphop137* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 IMHO:

 after burn-in, i felt that the sound became more even throughout the whole spectrum from lows to highs, and everything is well presented, no particular frequency range overpowers the sound... but i dont know if thats due to me getting used to it? or new cables burning in? (you know that controversial topic of burn-in..) however thats how i feel. somehow, i find that i am hearing additional detail from my tracks... yep

 as for trying it out with other headphones, yes i have tried it out with the following IEMs: shure 530s, futuresonics atrios, sennheiser IE8s and the following headphones: AKG 702, Senn 650, Grado sr60i, beyer 880/990/150.

 ill not be the best person to give you any impressions because i picked my iem and amp combo based on preference, after firstly trying out various iems, selecting my iem, followed by TF10+amp combos, and then upgrading my LOD and TF 10 Cable.

 but in general, i would say that it can deliver enough volume (or even till deafening levels) for the headphones, just that it might not be sufficiently amped. the sr60i did well though (due to low impendence? as the rest are quite high impendece cans). for the iems, i felt that the amp did better and it brought out much extra detail as well as that tube warmness... from what i remember, the shures midrange was tamed and treble was less harsh and the atrios bass was less in your face, but more mellowed down in a comfortable sense...

 yup.. just my small humble opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 feel free to correct me in any way

 btw what headphones are you using?_

 

thanks for the detailed information hiphop137,

 I will be using it with esw10s, so dont really have any concerns in the ability of the amp to drive it. and since this has digital volume control I dont think lower volume imbalance is an issue either. 
 I am more interested in how this compares to the original TTVJ Hybrid Millet portable amp, and weather this version has better clarity and sharpness as its more of a ss amp with tube flavor. 
 and having not heard how tube sound is, having a hard time deciding whether it will match with my preferred genre of music which is mainly classical..


----------



## MT0227

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally a picture of the rear of the TTVJ Slim...!

 (I atually have my concerns about TTVJ's abilities when it comes to marketing. That may explain why what is meant to be a good amp is not getting a lot of reviews. The web site didn't provide a picture of the rear - and barely an acceptable picture of the front. Google Images was no better. There was nothing out there. There is really no excuse for that.)

 Thank you!_

 

If you call the number on the site, Todd will answer all the questions you have, nice guy.....he did for me. I had a few questions on the DAC and just some basic operation functionality. Took 5 min and Todd was very accommodating. I prefer great customer service over great marketing; Todd also thanked me for my business after all of my questions.

 LevA....go for it...you have 30 days to try not liking it it :-D


----------



## The Monkey

I had the TTVJ Slim w/DAC, which I used with my JH13. I thought it was excellent. Nice full sound, with a bit of emphasis on the bottom end, but not in a bad way, imo. The volume control is very well implemented.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MT0227* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 LevA....go for it...you have 30 days to try not liking it it :-D_

 

don't tempt me!


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the TTVJ Slim w/DAC, which I used with my JH13. I thought it was excellent. Nice full sound, with a bit of emphasis on the bottom end, but not in a bad way, imo. The volume control is very well implemented._

 

the Monkey,

 how was the soundstage compared to other portable amps you used in regards to width and depth? though I hear the JH13 have lovely soundstage so not sure if that would be a valid reference for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like good bottom end as long as it is not at the expense of mids/ lower-mids. 

 btw, are there no free software programs or mp3 clips that can demonstrate the effect of tube amp effect? maybe I can get a sense of how tube vs ss is with classical music...


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MT0227* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you call the number on the site, Todd will answer all the questions you have, nice guy.....he did for me. I had a few questions on the DAC and just some basic operation functionality. Took 5 min and Todd was very accommodating. I prefer great customer service over great marketing; Todd also thanked me for my business after all of my questions.

 LevA....go for it...you have 30 days to try not liking it it :-D_

 

Misses my point, MTO227. I believe that Todd might be exactly the kind of guy I would want to buy an amp from - everything i have heard about him is good - which makes the poor dissemination of information even more unfortunate. The info page on his website is reallly not very attractive. Then he has a paid thread here - great opportunity to show off the amp to the curious - without a single pic.

 (And no, I had not and still have not reached the level of interest where I am going to call him from Shanghai.)


----------



## The Monkey

Then don't buy it.


----------



## cooperpwc

Monkey, how did I know that you would jump on this? I came back just to read your inevitable cranky one-liner - even though I was making a legitimate point and I was not insulting Todd.


----------



## The Monkey

You've made a legitimate point. Then you were given solid advice to call Todd, which is where he really excels in terms of service. Then you stated that you aren't going to call him. So it sounds like a) a legitimate point and b) stubborn whining. I called you on it.


----------



## cooperpwc

I see your point although I disagree with stubborn whining part. Perhaps I could express myself better: I would love to see Todd do a better job on the early marketing so that there is more interest to go to the second stage for a larger group of people. Cheers.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see your point although I disagree with stubborn whining part. Perhaps I could express myself better: I would love to see Todd do a better job on the early marketing so that there is more interest to go to the second stage for a larger group of people. Cheers._

 

lol, I was mostly teasing you. I whine stubbornly here all the time. (In fact, you called me on my crankiness--kudos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Again, I do think you have a legitimate point. Even just a few more (and better) pictures would be a good start. However, I think Todd also had a loaner program, which is pretty cool, though probably not so helpful for international HFers. I think the new TTVJ website might still be a work in progress, so perhaps we'll see some improvements. One other issue is that while I know a bunch of people who have tried the TTVJ Slim, they tend to be the types who don't post reviews. Other manufacturers seem to have an abundance of reviewers. Not sure how one fixes that, though.

 And cheers to you, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Speaking of which, I need to post my TTVJ loaner Luxman p1u impressions. Now THAT's an amp!


----------



## cooperpwc

Yes, it's 11:30 pm here and time for a beer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or maybe a wee dram of Highland Park...)


----------



## hiphop137

haha no point procrastinating about getting the amp, its one which is hard not to love haha jkjk


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hiphop137* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha no point procrastinating about getting the amp, its one which is hard not to love haha jkjk_

 

you just want an amp buddy, dontchya


----------



## warp08

More photos to entice you...


----------



## no_mas_123

Hi all,
 Hope I'm asking this in the correct forum. I'm new to head fi( a great site btw), but not necessarily to audio. I'm looking for a portable amp for my se530/ipod classic 160G & ipod 60G. For home audio, I'm used to going into my local shops and sitting there for a while auditioning equipment, but it doesn't seem I can find dealers to audition a variety of portable amps. Anyway, from my research and within my budget, it looks like the RSA tomahawk and TTVJ slim may be good matches. I listen to everything except hip hop,rap and just a bit of classical, but mostly rock(lossless audiophile stuff to live bootleg music - I know, opposite ends of the audio spectrum). I like the warm tube like references I've been reading about the TTVJ(I'm old school analog anyway), but maybe the TTVJ/se530 combo is too laid back? Could it be helped by a particular LOD cable? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jalo

A warm welcome to your first post. Well, the TTVJ slim sounds like a good choice in your situation. Don't count too much on the LOD to change thing but if you get the TTVJ slim, I would recommed the low profile TWAG LOD. For it's excellent UPOCC silver and a better match between the ipod and Slim. As you can see from the above picture, the input on the slim is off to the side and doesn't line up with the ipod very well and it will present some difficulty to many LOD that are short or not flexible. But the one by whiplash goes at an right angle and it will fit this combo much better and with silver it won't get too laid back.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warp08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More photos to entice you...






















_

 

you guys are just evil...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 tbh, I am really warming up to the idea of trying it out. but...I am also very curious to how the original hybrid protable sounds. I know technically this will kick its fat ass and is more portable than the hybrid, yet the fact that it has tubes just make me want to get one as I have never experienced tube sound so far...
 anyway, give us some sound impressions!!! especially with classical music (large orchestra symphonies) will be great. among the very few impressions I have read most of them commented on great sound with rock, jazz, vocal, accoustic..


----------



## no_mas_123

jalo, many thnx for the reply. And warp08, the rig in the pics is just sick. I looked up the imod and it looks REALLY interesting. My ipod 60g is a 5th gen and the imod is enticing....hmm. Looks like I'm in the market for the slim. Don't know about the hybrid and the harmonics of the tubes in a portable unit since many times I'm moving around while listening. Again, many thanks for this site and its abundant info.


----------



## warp08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *no_mas_123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jalo, many thnx for the reply. And warp08, the rig in the pics is just sick. I looked up the imod and it looks REALLY interesting. My ipod 60g is a 5th gen and the imod is enticing....hmm. Looks like I'm in the market for the slim. Don't know about the hybrid and the harmonics of the tubes in a portable unit since many times I'm moving around while listening. Again, many thanks for this site and its abundant info._

 

Thanks, dude. I highly recommend you take that 5th gen and send it to RWA for a conversion. You'll be glad you did. It will work best with an amp, though.

 The TTVJ Slim is not a hybrid. It uses discreet components, but it still has that warm tube-like sound signature somehow. The TTVJ Millet Hybrid is the one with the mini-tubes. I wouldn't recommend it for "on-the-go" use, but the Slim is really good.


----------



## LevA

Just got an email from Todd notifying me that I am on the list for the TTVJ SLIM loaner program! so will get to test this baby out sometime in the near future..

 Also....just spoke to Todd on the phone and placed my order for the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've been really curious as to how they sound. can't wait to test them out!!


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got an email from Todd notifying me that I am on the list for the TTVJ SLIM loaner program! so will get to test this baby out sometime in the near future..

 Also....just spoke to Todd on the phone and placed my order for the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Portable!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've been really curious as to how they sound. can't wait to test them out!!_

 

The 60s will really sound good out of the MH portable.


----------



## LevA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 60s will really sound good out of the MH portable._

 






 yep

 I also hope classical music will be great. I know jazz will


----------



## no_mas_123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warp08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, dude. I highly recommend you take that 5th gen and send it to RWA for a conversion. You'll be glad you did. It will work best with an amp, though.

 The TTVJ Slim is not a hybrid. It uses discreet components, but it still has that warm tube-like sound signature somehow. The TTVJ Millet Hybrid is the one with the mini-tubes. I wouldn't recommend it for "on-the-go" use, but the Slim is really good._

 

I'm gonna look into the imod probably after picking up an amp and gathering more funds. 
 Sorry for any confusion on my part about the hybrid. I knew the difference but was not clear about it. I own some hybrid equip in my home rig(entry level as it is). Anyway, I'm gonna seriously consider the TTVJ Slim and wait a bit to see about the Arrow. Man, so many choices and nowhere to audition these things. But I'm ordering an amp this month in time for summer.


----------



## MT0227

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 yep

 I also hope classical music will be great. I know jazz will
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice deal for you...Todd is a real nice guy. BTW....just listened to Friday Night in San Francisco through the Slim, it was spectacular. 

 Enjoy!


----------



## Jalo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *no_mas_123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jalo, many thnx for the reply._

 

You are welcome and please come back share with us your impression after your purchase.


----------



## JiPod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the TTVJ Slim w/DAC, which I used with my JH13. I thought it was excellent. Nice full sound, with a bit of emphasis on the bottom end, but not in a bad way, imo. The volume control is very well implemented._

 

How do the two SLIMs (TTVJ vs PICO) compare?


----------



## grawk

The volume control on the pico slim is better, and it's smaller. There's no dac option on the pico slim. The TTVJ is a good match in size for the iphone, and sounds great.


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do the two SLIMs (TTVJ vs PICO) compare?_

 

I briefly mentioned this in the Pico slim thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/p...ml#post6573472


----------



## JiPod

For the purpose of clarification, are you and "The Monkey" the same person?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I briefly mentioned this in the Pico slim thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/p...ml#post6573472_


----------



## no_mas_123

I've been reading thru all the various portable amp threads and find it very interesting and educational. Can someone who may have both amps, give a comparison between the TTVJ slim and the Arrow 12HE. I'm interested in the TTVJ Slim for its tube like sound and the Arrow for its various settings and crossfeed function. My setup will end up looking like: iPod 160G classic/iPod 60G color 5g > whiplash twag LOD(right angle plugs) > amp > se530s. Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the purpose of clarification, are you and "The Monkey" the same person?_

 

Of course.


----------



## JiPod

Thanks for the clarification.

 Can I rephrase my question?

 Monkey prefers which Slim? and why?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course._


----------



## LeeMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the clarification.

 Can I rephrase my question?

 Monkey prefers which Slim? and why?_

 

Monkey and I are different people. No monkey see, monkey do. Or monkey business. I personally preferred the TTVJ, I like the form factor and clarity better, but it is an incredibly close call, in the Boston Meet thread, other's preferred the Pico Slim, so each his or her own.


----------



## LevA

yeah?.. what?.. who?.. what monkey??....

 hey, no monkey business here!!...


----------



## JiPod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Monkey and I are different people. No monkey see, monkey do. Or monkey business. I personally preferred the TTVJ, I like the form factor and clarity better, but it is an incredibly close call, in the Boston Meet thread, other's preferred the Pico Slim, so each his or her own._

 

I guess Monkey does what monkeys do best.

 On another thread, appears that the Pico Slim has a "threatening thump" on power on. Did your TTVJ have a similar issue? Also, someone mentioned that the Pico Slim (the RSA Shadow the same) is designed primarily for IEMs. Does the TTVJ Slim "like" low impedance (16 to 32 ohm) IEMs, and have the ability to power some serious cans (I.e. HD600)? 

 You seem to be one of the few owners of the TTVJ Slim who actually voices his/her opinion. Now that I got your attention, I'm going to ask every question I can think of.


----------



## LevA

hey jipod,

 I dont think there is a thump issue with the TTVJ slim as I haven't read anywhere who had that problem. I think even with Pico slim no one was expecting such a thing hence now it's sort of becoming an issue with some of the members who pre ordered it..

 as for TTVJ slim for being powerful enough to drive big cans, my guess is it can probably drive them to loud volume but not sure if they will drive them well enough. I think it has 3 gain settings so it should be ok. maybe just call TTVj and ask them. when i spoke to Todd he was very helpful. and maybe sign up for the loaner program and test it out, if you are not in a hurry to buy one and can wait. 

 I've decided to go with the original hybrid portable as i have read that they do pretty good justice in driving big cans.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the clarification.

 Can I rephrase my question?

 Monkey prefers which Slim? and why?_

 

I prefer the Pico Slim for the form factor and the attenuator. I think SQ is just about equal between the Pico Slim and the TTVJ Slim. Just a matter of preference.


----------



## adktitan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiPod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess Monkey does what monkeys do best.

 On another thread, appears that the Pico Slim has a "threatening thump" on power on. Did your TTVJ have a similar issue? Also, someone mentioned that the Pico Slim (the RSA Shadow the same) is designed primarily for IEMs. Does the TTVJ Slim "like" low impedance (16 to 32 ohm) IEMs, and have the ability to power some serious cans (I.e. HD600)? 

 You seem to be one of the few owners of the TTVJ Slim who actually voices his/her opinion. Now that I got your attention, I'm going to ask every question I can think of._

 

Yes. There is a bit of a "thump issue" when turning the amp off and your iems are still on your ears. Not bone rattling or ear drum blow out, but its there, regardless of what volume you use prior to turning it off (low or high volume, it’s the same “thump” when powering down). Turing the amp on, it's much, much less noticeable. Like Boomana does with her pico slim, I just take my phones out of my ears before turning the power off. Hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## MT0227

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The volume control on the pico slim is better, and it's smaller._

 

With all due respect, can you explain what is better? The knob sticking out of the front of the Pico sure looks bigger too.


----------



## MT0227

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LevA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey jipod,

 I dont think there is a thump issue with the TTVJ slim_

 

There is a moderate thump on and off; more pronounced powering on.


----------



## LevA

^^ Thanks for the correction MT0227. I guess its not much of an issue for TTVJ slim owners.


----------



## MT0227

I just turn it on before I put in my iems in my ears. Sometimes I turn it on first, then plug in my iems, noise is a little less . It doesn't bother me too much, just not sure how all this affects my iems.


----------



## cooperpwc

Can anyone please comment on the TTVJ Slim's optional DAC (i.e. when used with a computer)? I am interested in particular whether it is better than the DAC signal from the iPhone 3GS line out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## warp08

Yes, it has a better SQ for my ears than the 3GS from my MacBook Pro.  Decidedly better.  However, I prefer the Pico DAC/RSA Protector combo in balanced mode over the TTVJ Slim combo, even though it is far more convenient to use as a single unit.
   
  Using the iPhone with a LOD is simply impossible for me, regardless of the amp being used unless placed in Airplane mode, due to the strong EM interference it produces.  Some amps are more sensitive to this than others, but all have tried so far are affected by this to some degree.  My iPad 3G acts the same way.
   
  Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Hope this helps a bit.


 
   
  It helps a lot. Thanks!
   
  (I am still waiting on my QB-EM Shields. This was recommended by HPA and hopefully it will solve the iPhone 3GS EM problem.)


----------



## adktitan

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> It helps a lot. Thanks!
> 
> (I am still waiting on my QB-EM Shields. This was recommended by HPA and hopefully it will solve the iPhone 3GS EM problem.)


 

 I use this shield w/my ttvj slim and 3gs, it works as it says, blocks out 80-90% of interference, but when a soft passage comes on and you hit the edge network at the same time, you will hear the screech, your only hope for free RF all the time is in airplane mode, IMO. Also, if possible keep your wi-fi enabler off if you are not using wifi so it's not constantly searching for a wifi signal, this seems to help as well.
   
   But the amp rocks hard, no question.


----------



## Oomingmak

Which is better in terms of overall warmth and bass presence? The Pico Slim or this TTVJ Slim?


----------



## D.Rose

I like this tiny amp so much, but my only worry is the battery issue. I heard that quite a number of users purchase the TTVJ slim without DAC, the battery performs poorly and even failed to switch on the amp. I wonder if there's anyone here has this problem. I live pretty far from US. Though Todd provide a 30-day money back gurantee, the shipping cost is no way from cheap. I just want to know if this problem is popular or only a very minor issue? If it's only a very small portion of users have this problem, i will buy it for sure.


----------



## Zuqi

How Does the DAC sounds?


----------

